# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Goat Butter and Cheese

## Spartan300

Mrs. S makes great butter and cheese from our milk goats here on the farm. It is so rich and delicious. Anybody else use goat's milk? Here is a pic of one of our milk goats, her name is Karma. 


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

I was served milk by an old goat once, does that count?   :W00t:   Seriously though, the only goat cheese I've eaten was on a Pappa John's Pizza, anyway I believe they use goat cheese.     :Detective:

----------


## randyt

It's been many, many years but we had milk goats when I was a lad. Used the milk for drinking and cooking. Didn't make cheese or butter.

----------


## Spartan300

> I was served milk by an old goat once, does that count?    Seriously though, the only goat cheese I've eaten was on a Pappa John's Pizza, anyway I believe they use goat cheese.


Ummm......sure....I would say that counts sir!  lol

----------


## crashdive123

Did you realize that Karma has a goat head sticking out of..........never mind. :Whistling:

----------


## cowgirlup

I love goat cheese.   Maybe someday if I have the time and we can figure out some space we might try raising goats..Cool name too.

----------


## Spartan300

> Did you realize that Karma has a goat head sticking out of..........never mind.


That's how tough our Tennessee goats are CD, they drop em on the ground and don't even blink an eye....just keep on eating grass.  lol

----------


## Rick

I'll bet she's a really mean goat, too. I've always heard Karma can be a b****h sometimes.

----------


## nell67

Rick, Karma appears to be a Nubian,and Nubians do not have a mean bone in their body,loud and obnoxious,yes mean nope!

----------


## Spartan300

> Rick, Karma appears to be a Nubian,and Nubians do not have a mean bone in their body,loud and obnoxious,yes mean nope!


Aww, you know your goats! She is a sweetheart, and without a doubt the loudest animal on this farm...lol.

----------


## Irish_King_Donut

Goat cheese makes great cheese dip

----------


## nell67

> Aww, you know your goats! She is a sweetheart, and without a doubt the loudest animal on this farm...lol.


Yup was a master showman in the tri-state area when I was in high school,got into Boers for a while ,but just like goats in general,they really are an all around general purpose animal.

----------


## jcullen24

I am soo Envious!   
I've tried making cheese several times as kitchen experiments here in the Burbs but always fail miserably!

----------


## Cajunlady87

I've never had any but wouldn't mine trying it, I hear Mrs. S. is spot on with the goat cheese.  One Day!   :Smile:

----------


## mountainmark

That's wonderful spartan! Always good to have some dairy on hand.  :Yes:

----------


## 1stimestar

We had nubians growing up too.  We drank the milk and made cheese and butter.  We also sold the milk.  The cheese was the best thing on the planet.  We often experimented by adding things to it.  Yum.  Now I'm hungry for it.

----------


## LowKey

I so envy you Spartan. I keep wondering if I got a couple of pygmy dairy goats if I could convince the neighborhood association that they are just funny looking dogs...

----------


## Rick

Pygmy goats? Then the pygmies would show up riding their Shetland ponies. Things could get nasty pretty quick. The association is definitely gonna balk on the ponies. Especially if the pygmies don't clean up when they walk them.

----------


## heysmithy

Ever seen a pygmy goat? They're adorable. And I don't mean puppies and kittens cute, they're right up there at level with baby Koalas. Especially when they get all mad and try to headbutt everything. It's better than TV.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## JPGreco

Oh my gosh, I may have found my newest desire for a pet.  Currently a descented skunk is at the top of my list.  They are supposed to be like cats.  Can you house train a pygmy goat?

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - pygmy goats are pretty cool.

----------


## nell67

> Oh my gosh, I may have found my newest desire for a pet.  Currently a descented skunk is at the top of my list.  They are supposed to be like cats.  Can you house train a pygmy goat?


Umm, no,they are gonna do what goats are gonna do wherever they are,the plus side is unless they have the runs,its pelletized like deer or rabbits,oh and they are going to chew on EVERYTHING.

----------


## Spartan300

Did somebody say cute?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Now that's funny. I glanced at that and thought, "what a weird colored skunk". I guess I had the skunk post on my mind. Yeah, they are cute.

----------

